# Sea Pods - A retired sailors solution?



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Floating “pods” that are over 7” above the surface.

What could go wrong?








These eco-friendly futuristic floating homes are currently under construction


Floating homes, luxury living and smart home technology aren't necessarily things that tend to go hand in hand.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

They did not mention if you would be allowed to hang out your laundry in the new marina


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

I imagine these would require a complete reinvention of real estate, ownership, taxation, and mooring law. Since they have nothing to do with navigation, the current structure does not apply. It would imagine it to be something like permitting a marina, and it would be a lot easier to states to simply ban them, since they are fixed homes, not boats, and are not on owned property nor benefiting from riparian rights. Also sewage--clearly a type 1 MSD would be required.

Fortunately, our local waters freeze, making them rather impractical.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

One would expect solar panels and a windgen...


----------



## RichF28 (Jun 17, 2015)

capta said:


> One would expect solar panels and a windgen...


Even better, fix it to the bottom and put a wind generator on top.... Plenty of power for A/C and electrosan, and no wave action.....


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

There are already floating houses, even small communities of them, up in BC waters. I knew a guy who built a floating house in Lake Ontario (Bay of Quinte) so he could avoid property taxes. it was tied to shore, including septic & electrical services.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

MikeOReilly said:


> There are already floating houses, even small communities of them, up in BC waters. I knew a guy who built a floating house in Lake Ontario (Bay of Quinte) so he could avoid property taxes. it was tied to shore, including septic & electrical services.


There are a few floating home communities in Vancouver, and they have become quite trendy. If you want to pay $1.5million to live in a marina....






Spirit Trail Ocean Homes - 415 W Esplanade | Boathouses For Sale + Sold


MLS® Boathouse Listings/Float Homes For Sale, Sold listings, + sign up for alerts - Spirit Trail Ocean Homes at Mosquito Creek Marina, 415 W Esplanade, North Vancouver




www.realestatenorthshore.com







Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like houseboats to me. There are quite a few here in Seattle. The better ones are in marinas that operate like condos, or else they are on the shoreline underneath them. The city and the state hate them. I do not think they will ever be another one allowed.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

What makes them "eco"? They seem to lack the benefits that wind turbines provide to society, while still being eyesores and obstacles to navigation. What do you do in a storm?


----------



## Chili Palmer (Oct 16, 2012)

paulk said:


> What makes them "eco"? They seem to lack the benefits that wind turbines provide to society, while still being eyesores and obstacles to navigation. What do you do in a storm?


Ever seen Armageddon? Just sit back and enjoy the final show


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

danvon said:


> Looks like houseboats to me. There are quite a few here in Seattle. The better ones are in marinas that operate like condos, or else they are on the shoreline underneath them. The city and the state hate them. I do not think they will ever be another one allowed.


See the movie "Sleepless in Seattle".


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Always beware property developers planning something where they don't have to buy the land but can sell it to you. 

😁


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

So many questions.
Power? Sewer? Water supply? I mean only internet can be figured out - Thanks Starlink.

First remnant of a hurricane, POOF, there goes your house.

I bet insurance will be a struggle.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

I posted it because I thought it was a totally stupid idea. Has anyone see the adds for the nuclear powered air cruise ship? 
Sometimes we humans are such idiots.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

hpeer said:


> I posted it because I thought it was a totally stupid idea. Has anyone see the adds for the nuclear powered air cruise ship?
> Sometimes we humans are such idiots.


Or the liveaboard private submarines?


----------



## Chili Palmer (Oct 16, 2012)

SHNOOL said:


> So many questions.
> Power? Sewer? Water supply? I mean only internet can be figured out - Thanks Starlink.
> 
> First remnant of a hurricane, POOF, there goes your house.
> ...


As much as I wouldn't want one of those things blocking my view of the ocean, Other than the hurricane/storm issue I think they are viable. People have been living on sailboats for how long now? The sewage would be the hardest part to solve, the rest is easy, solar/windgen for electricity, watermaker, etc. More than likely, the thought is to have them close to land so they could just run all the conduits/piping under water. If it were me, I would prefer to remain completely off the grid though. The technology is there the big question is - are they financially feasible?


----------



## Jim Butler (Jun 26, 2011)

hpeer said:


> Floating “pods” that are over 7” above the surface.
> 
> What could go wrong?
> 
> ...


Do you swim your groceries out to your pod house or is there a hidden retractable boat dock ? Do you have to teach your pet to use a toilet ?


----------



## henry45 (Mar 12, 2012)

Interesting idea, but lots of open questions indeed, swinging would be one one top of infrastructure issues.


----------



## Keyframe42 (Aug 24, 2020)

Maybe not.....
Panama launch of futuristic oceanfront home goes sideways


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Yeah, a bilge pump failed.

Who woulda thought such a thing could happen.


----------



## Grith (Feb 4, 2019)

Our local version, not so high tech but kind of cute. Tied to the bank for convenience but running on solar power and having a composting toilet but grey water runs to our nearby tiny 110 lot canal development shore based grey water disposal system.








Six were approved by the local council as air B and B tourist accommodation off the back of an old caravan (trailer park) approval on the site of an old closed ☹ riverside refuelling jetty and shop. 







They may however shortly have another crapping problem beyond dealing with human **** I think! 
If you thought seagulls were a problem for your moored yacht. You should see Pelican crap!
Personally those pod things look awfully hard to access by yacht and moor alongside and I cannot see them being very environmentally sound to build, service or supply.
I much prefer the very cheap on land waterfront living solution we stumbled on in South Australia while searching the net for an escape from the madness during the Covid lockdowns.








We grow our own veggies and fruit trees whilst drinking rainwater, are powered by solar panels and can step onto our yacht straight out the back door. The main downside is the water isn’t blue as it’s freshwater with some suspended silt courtesy of the imported carp but we can reach saltwater via a lock 30 miles downstream across an inland sea sized freshwater lake.
Oh and of course when you live by inland freshwater there are the bugs! 
We could do with a few more yachties though as most here are fisherfolk or water skiers.


----------

